# Switch box - 2 black, 2 white, 1 red



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

It is a fair guess that the red is there for a fan, Check to see if it is also capped at the light fixture. The two whites are the neutral, power comes in on one black and goes to the light on the other black. For the can lights you would have to run another wire from this switch location and change out that box
Or put a new, old work box near by in the same stud bay.


----------



## HandyAndyInNC (Jun 4, 2018)

You would need to look in the ceiling box. If you see a wire there that is not connected to anything. Ohm it out and see if that is the same wire at the switch. If so, that is your light and fan switch leg.


You say that you want to add can lights. Make sure that you purchase the correct type. Not all can lights are designed to be placed in insulation, or in an enclosed space.


As long as that one circuit is not already overloaded, you may use it to power everything. But I am guessing with a home being that new, you have no room to add more fixtures to that circuit. You can get a copy of the final blueprints and see, or you can figure it out manually yourself.


Andrew
Handy Andy In Mt Airy NC


----------



## davidcom (Mar 5, 2019)

Thanks to both of you for your replies. I've done some follow up checking and wanted to get further input.



Nealtw said:


> It is a fair guess that the red is there for a fan, Check to see if it is also capped at the light fixture.


I checked this and yes, the red terminates at the light fixture, and is capped at that end as well. Thanks for the suggestion.

So my ceiling light has a black, white and red wire (and ground). See pic below.











Nealtw said:


> For the can lights you would have to run another wire from this switch location and change out that box
> Or put a new, old work box near by in the same stud bay.


Hoping you can clarify this. I'm not sure why I'd have to run another wire. With having 1 red and 1 black wire running to the existing light fixture, couldn't I install two switches, pig-tailing the black "Line" wire into both switches and then connecting the red wire to the fan switch and the black "load" wire to the light switch (Lutron Caseta smart dimmer switch). The red and black load wires would run to the fan, controlling the fan lights and fan motor separately. Would that work? 

As for for the recessed lights, couldn't I then pigtail off the fan lights to feed the recessed lights. So the Lutron Caseta dimmer switch would would control both the fan lights and the recessed lights.



HandyAndyInNC said:


> You would need to look in the ceiling box. If you see a wire there that is not connected to anything. Ohm it out and see if that is the same wire at the switch. If so, that is your light and fan switch leg.


Thanks HandyAndy. Yes, I can now confirm the red wire runs from the switch box to the light fixture box, terminated and currently unused at both ends.



HandyAndyInNC said:


> You say that you want to add can lights. Make sure that you purchase the correct type. Not all can lights are designed to be placed in insulation, or in an enclosed space.


Yes, thanks for that. I purchased new construction recessed light fixtures (since I have access to the attic). They are both IC rated and air-tight. So I think I should be good there. Does that sound right to you?



HandyAndyInNC said:


> As long as that one circuit is not already overloaded, you may use it to power everything. But I am guessing with a home being that new, you have no room to add more fixtures to that circuit. You can get a copy of the final blueprints and see, or you can figure it out manually yourself.


I hadn't thought of this. So today I ran an audit of the circuit. But I'm not sure I did it correctly. I was hoping you could let me know. Here are details from the audit: 

Circuit: 15amps
Supplies power to: 
*Kitchen:*
LED Ceiling lights (6 x 10 watts) = 60
(All wall receptacles are on separate circuit)

*Dining Room:*
LED ceiling lights (5 x 10 watts) = 50
(All wall receptacles are on separate circuit)

*Master Bedroom:*
Current LED ceiling lights (2 x 10 watts) = 20
Closet LED ceiling lights (2 x 10 watts) = 20
Master Bath Vanity lights (8 x 10 watts) = 80
Bath small ceiling fan (10 watts estimated) = 10

*Appliances in Master Bedroom:*
There are 6 power receptacles in the room being run of the same circuit. Here are the things I have plugged in:

TV = 60 (back of TV says 82 watts max/38 watts "typical power")
Soundbar = 80
Amazon Echo = 3
Nvidia Shield = 8
Harmony Hub = 3
2 x Google home mini = 8
Security system hub = 20
Google Wifi satellite = 3

So that gives me a total of 437 watts if all are running at the same time. Would you agree that I have plenty of room to add the following:
6 more lights running 10-watt LED bulbs = 60
Ceiling fan: 65

This would bring the total usage to 562 watts. 

Thanks again!!


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

davidcom said:


> Thanks to both of you for your replies. I've done some follow up checking and wanted to get further input.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You you could run all the light off the same switch or you could maybe look at remote switches maybe for the two light systems. Maybe.???


Or you could use the same for the fan and fan light and use the pull strings to control what you want there.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Watch the video here control the fan and the fan light with a remote and use the single switch for the can lights. 

https://www.todayshomeowner.com/video/hampton-bay-wireless-ceiling-fan-remote-control/


----------



## davidcom (Mar 5, 2019)

Thanks again Neal. I found this image online (with my comments in purple) and I think it shows what I'm thinking of doing.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

davidcom said:


> Thanks again Neal. I found this image online (with my comments in purple) and I think it shows what I'm thinking of doing.
> 
> View attachment 552461


That works if you are happy with all the lights on the same switch.


----------



## davidcom (Mar 5, 2019)

Nealtw said:


> Watch the video here control the fan and the fan light with a remote and use the single switch for the can lights.
> 
> https://www.todayshomeowner.com/video/hampton-bay-wireless-ceiling-fan-remote-control/


Thanks, but Lutron just came out with a smart fan controller switch that I'll be using. Here's a link to an online review, if anyone's interested:


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

davidcom said:


> Thanks, but Lutron just came out with a smart fan controller switch that I'll be using. Here's a link to an online review, if anyone's interested:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCXTTCfIP0w



So with the diagram you drew everything is controlled from the one switch.
One box, no problem.


----------

